# Anyone got a picture of 2007 Orbea Orca in orange



## kamoshikasan (Jan 28, 2007)

I am thinking of getting the Orca in orange but the pics on the Orbea website look like the orange is not as bold as I would have liked. Does anyone have pictures they could post of the Orange Orca (not from their website). Cheers


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

The new orange color on the new Orca is rather toned down, that's been a disappointment for me also. I liked more the orange scheme of the old Orca. Don't like the beefy headtube anymore either. I'm looking elsewhere now for a new bike.

Corsaire


----------



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't think it is toned down. I think their pictures just suck. The pics of the bronze, pink and blue are also washed out but in person are vibrant.


----------



## kamoshikasan (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah I'm not sure, I was told by an Orbea rep that the orange has a metallic tint to it but he didn't mention if it was bright or not. It does look pretty dull in their catalogue that I have but then other pics look not so dull. It would be a shame if they had toned it down I think as it's such a nice frame that it would look awesome in the right orange colour.


----------



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

I just don't think Orbea does dull colors. I was similarly worried about the blue (which I have now ordered) but they brought blue bikes to eurobike and interbike and those photos showed that there it is a lot more vibrant and has the varying colors in the different light that Orbea is so famous for. They didn't bring orange bikes I just don't see them producing a dull orange of all colors I mean that's what they're known for. Since you're obsessing, check out this video which has a tiny bit of bright orange orca from a really bad angle. What does ro stand for anyways?

http://www.orbea.ro/bikes/orca07/orca.html


----------



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice cheesy music too.


----------



## kamoshikasan (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for that link Jane. You're right, I am obsessing, but I always do this when I'm going to spend lots money. I've searched all over the internet for Orca information but I've never seen this video before. Yes you can see the orange in it for a couple of seconds can't you. It's a little difficult to tell from that but I guess you're right that they wouldn't make the mistake of making a dull orange as that's not Orbea's style!
Like yourself, I will be using my Orca for commuting mostly (people tell me I'm crazy!) so I need a bright frame to liven the dull streets of London first thing in the morning!
By the way, the cheesy music you mentioned in the Orbea video is by a group called Royksopp. Check it out if you haven't heard it, it's a nice album called Melody FM.


----------



## kamoshikasan (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh I forgot to say, in answer to your question, .ro is Romania usually.


----------



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

I just think the video idea is kind of cheesy way to sell bikes in general.


----------

